# Schwinn Cycle Truck Project



## Chocolat96 (Oct 10, 2016)

My 55 Cycle Truck need to finish it made the basket at my work went off my old basket as a reference


----------



## Jrodarod (Oct 10, 2016)

Nice job.. I need one for my 24" CT project. Alfred from Long Beach Swap.


----------



## rustintime (Oct 10, 2016)

That basket looks great..Look forward to seeing your bike when it's done... Hey Albert your build is coming along nice.. I started my project over the weekend... We still planning a Convoy in 2017


----------



## REC (Oct 17, 2016)

You're a basket weaving Guru! NICE WORK!!
I know what a pain they are to straighten, but would have no idea as to where to start with making one. WOW!!

REC


----------



## Mramos (Oct 21, 2016)

Chocolat96 said:


> View attachment 369102
> My 55 Cycle Truck need to finish it made the basket at my work went off my old basket as a reference View attachment 369103 View attachment 369106 View attachment 369108 View attachment 369110





Great job man you should consider in selling a few.


----------



## Dave K (Oct 21, 2016)

Amazing Work!!!


----------



## Chocolat96 (Oct 21, 2016)

Mramos said:


> Great job man you should consider in selling a few.



In time I think I will get a few made just have to get things work out it with my job on material cost and production schedule.


----------



## Mramos (Oct 22, 2016)

Chocolat96 said:


> View attachment 373240 View attachment 373239 View attachment 373238 View attachment 373237
> In time I think I will get a few made just have to get things work out it with my job on material cost and production schedule.




Let me know when that time comes


----------

